# best special character



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Point for point,who's your money go on???


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I havent used any for years, so i'm not sure i'm much of an authority. 

Skrolk and Snitch are pretty hard for the skaven (rules on gw website)

A few of the storm of chaos ones were hard as nails too, Grimgor ironhide springs to mind.

I know its not the answer your after jigs, but id have to say i'd take the points value and put it towards core troops every time, reckon it works out as more punch for your points.


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

I cant help but agree, however the dwarven charachters are pretty good. I also like malekith and malus darkblade. malekith is you run of the mill dragon charachter who is best used against other charachters, destroying their weapons then the dragon killing them. darkblade is often undervalued but once he has become possesed he is brutal. with non codex charachters id again have to go Dark elves and use shadowblade. i mean, look at those stat lines.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Wooo the white dwarf with Gotrek and Bugman


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i want to say Archaon, but its all about Lord Kroak.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

there is no straght answer zacharius or kroak for magic, karl franz or valten for generalship and archaon, settra, grimgor, gorbad ironclaw, skragg, greasous goldtooth, kurt helborg and so many more for combat. It is just an impossible answer to call. but imo kurt helborg runefang and laurels of victory just try and say no


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Thorek Ironbrow and the Anvil of Doom. Hands down.:so_happy:


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

iv gotta go with Grimgor Ironhide.
but i also love Lord Kroak and the new High Elf Dragon person


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Out of the ones that I have seen my favorites are Zacharias and Throt the Unclean


----------



## Sycoa (Dec 7, 2007)

The new WD character is pretty strong..although he's 1000pts. :shok:

I'd have to say that some of the Dark Elf characters look pretty good aswell...


----------

